# Zebra Obliques Pics



## ibskiing (Sep 19, 2007)

Not sure this guy isn't a hybrid, his coloring is a little different, more rose than the other two's orange. Next two pics on the same guy.
































Baby it now twice this size, about 1 1/2"


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi the second fish pic shows an hybrid, it's obvious to me. is the first fish pic from the same brood????, if So yu have good chances that it 'ds been hybridised too.
xris


----------



## ibskiing (Sep 19, 2007)

Bought all the fish from the same Local fish store. Purchased 5 at the time, two ended up being females, with 3 males. Four babies have actually survived. One female is almost an adult. They bred constantly, I am not doing anything special for the babies, but they have managed to survive on their own. I have several other Malawi ciclids in the tank and a big catfish, so I was surprised these guys made it.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

Hybrid or not, they are beautiful fish


----------



## pdandy88 (Dec 27, 2010)

First few pics appear to be pundamilia nyererei of some sort.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Those pics look nothing like any known strain of _Pundamilia nyereri_. They are nice fish of a commercial strain of "Zebra Obliquidens", which is almost always less than pure.

The similarity of "Zebra Obliquidens" (_Astatotilapia latifasciata_) to the Sp. "#44 Thickskin" make hybrids of these two species fairly common in the commercial hobby, and the appearance can vary from looking like a nearly pure fish of one species to looking like a nearly pure individual of the other species. Unless you have a source with good provenance as to the lineage, any "Zebra Obliquidens" or "Thickskin" should be expected to have a high probability of hybridization. This does not make them bad fish, just bad for species maintenance breeding programs.


----------



## pdandy88 (Dec 27, 2010)

My bad. They look very similar.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi those hybrids have nothing in common with Pundamilia nyererei, they show intermediate morphology and colors to H.sp"thick skin" and H.latifasciatus. Look at the profiles section of this site and yu'll see by yur own eyes. This is a nice fish to keep but none of the fry should be sold or given to avoid spreading hybrids in the hobby.
xris


----------

